# My wiki page doesn't work



## blankname (Aug 5, 2008)

It just redirects to the main page. :-(


----------



## Destructobot (Aug 5, 2008)

You picked a stupid username. Don't expect forum functions that need to use the username to work correctly.


----------



## alex (Aug 5, 2008)

lol... Yeah, it does just redirect you... XD

EDIT: Your blog too, XP

EDIT2:


----------



## blankname (Aug 5, 2008)

That's no fucking excuse

You guys are just prejudiced!


----------



## alex (Aug 5, 2008)

lol, I don't even know how to do that. So it's funny how that happens. Just don't change your username, okay?


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm surprised it actually went through.  

Next we'll be seeing non-breaking-space usernames, I presume...


----------



## PizzaPasta (Aug 5, 2008)

Destructobot said:
			
		

> You picked a stupid username. Don't expect forum functions that need to use the username to work correctly.



Tell me how to do it... or else!


----------



## jumpman17 (Aug 5, 2008)

It's because you need a real username. I provided one for you. Feel free to let me know what you'd like it to be for real.


----------



## blankname (Aug 5, 2008)

jumpman17 said:
			
		

> It's because you need a real username. I provided one for you. Feel free to let me know what you'd like it to be for real.



I would like it to be what it was before. I don't care if I can't use the wiki.


----------



## Destructobot (Aug 5, 2008)

I would not like your username to be what it was before. There is no good reason for it, you just want to mess with people. Usernames are supposed to be visible and clickable.


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Aug 5, 2008)

What was his old name?


----------



## Destructobot (Aug 5, 2008)

It was a zero-width whitespace character (or characters) of some sort (i.e. a "blank" username).


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Aug 5, 2008)

LOL, how would he type that (he would need character map i presume?)


----------



## Destructobot (Aug 5, 2008)

Character map, or hold Alt and type the unicode number for the character on the number pad.


----------



## Sephi (Aug 5, 2008)

The 'secret' was leaked on IRC :s (by me)

I haven't been messing around with it though.


----------



## chuckstudios (Aug 5, 2008)

Destructobot said:
			
		

> I would not like your username to be what it was before. There is no good reason for it, you just want to mess with people. Usernames are supposed to be visible and clickable.



Maybe he was born without a name?


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 6, 2008)

said:
			
		

> It just redirects to the main page. :-(




Fix'D    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





YEA! I PA OWN THAT WIKI!


----------

